# North Midlands Ten-Pin Bowling Cruise, 12th May 2013



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

After some recent discussions amongst North Midlanders, here is what we'll do on Sunday, 12th May

Meet at 12 noon at the good ol' trusted Legh Arms, Adlington, opposite Adlington Station, on the A523
http://www.greatbritishcarvery.co.uk/our-pubs/legh-arms

Leave no later than 12:30pm.

Take some interesting A and B roads 









to Hartington, the village of the Cheshire Cheese









Head over some fantastic roads to Monsal Dale









From there we'll head to Eyam, the Village of the plague









And then on to our last leg to Chesterfield Ten-Pin Bowling Alley








Postcode for Satnavs: S40 2TU

The cruise (including photo/convenience stops) will last about three and a half hours so we should be at the bowling alley around 4pm'ish. After two or three games of bowling there will be

A sumptuous Indian meal at:West Bars Tandoori, Satnav postcode: S40 1AZ. Tabels are booked for 7pm.

Everyone is welcome 

So I'll make a start:

*Cruise, bowling, meal:*
Dani
Peter&Simon
John
Alex (joins us in Hartington)
Richard
Dave&Gill (we will meet at the "Winking Man" car park)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes please Dani for the meal, bowling and part of the cruise.

Peter and Simon.

:smile:

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Dani. I'll be working unfortunately down here in cardiff......booooooooo [smiley=bigcry.gif] That looks a really fun cruise too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Yes please Dani for the meal, bowling and part of the cruise.
> 
> Peter and Simon.
> 
> :smile:


You're on the list Peter and Simon 



t'mill said:


> Hi Dani. I'll be working unfortunately down here in cardiff......booooooooo [smiley=bigcry.gif] That looks a really fun cruise too.


Big shame Jonny. Hopefully next time


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Me too


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Closest one for me yet - and I'm on a weekend break in Bilbao!

Sorry Dani.

Have a good un.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Dani

That looks absolutely fantastic but unfortunately, I'm doing a dog handling demonstration on that day so won't be able to make it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Looks like a nice drive, but too far for me I'm afraid


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're on the list, John 

Sorry Paul and Karen that you can't make it.



beepcake said:


> Looks like a nice drive, but too far for me I'm afraid


Come on: give that TT of yours a good workout else you'll be missing some of the best driving roads in the Pennines


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Alex, who is a new club member, will join us in Hartington. She drives a red TT


----------



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm not sure we can make this one  . I think I'm working away but I'll check next week


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Missus_Pod said:


> I'm not sure we can make this one  . I think I'm working away but I'll check next week


I hope it checks out ok and you can make it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Roads look great, but we can't make this one unfortunately - we are in Viva Las Vegas [smiley=elvis.gif]

Have fun though !

Jonathan & Emma


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Roads look great, but we can't make this one unfortunately - we are in Viva Las Vegas [smiley=elvis.gif]
> 
> Have fun though !
> 
> Jonathan & Emma


Viva Las Vegas [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See you in June no doubt


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Apologies for the delay in posting our recommended eating venues. The website for the Indian hasn't been working and I hoped that it would come back online prior to me posting.

For an Indian meal we find West Bars Tandoori very good - The restaurant doesn't have its own car park but there is one very close, which charges 50p per hour. As their website isn't working here's a link to some information about the restaurant.

http://www.visitchesterfield.info/dms-d ... ue=6020014

For a Chinese meal we really like Dynasty but they only have a very small car park - If the car park is full then it'll be roadside parking only (we can leave our car at home as we only live round the corner).

http://www.dynastyrestaurant.co.uk/


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

How many cars can you get on your drive Peter?  :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Three at a squeeze.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you for posting Peter 

Both restaurants look very good to me. I'll go with the majority


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

On refection I think we may go with the Indian restaurant Peter? I believe most cruisers/bowlers like Indian food


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> On refection I think we may go with the Indian restaurant Peter? I believe most cruisers/bowlers like Indian food


ya creep.......just cos john loves his curries :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> On refection I think we may go with the Indian restaurant Peter? I believe most cruisers/bowlers like Indian food


Ok Dani - I've provisionally booked the indian restaurant for six people at 6pm (to be confirmed closer to the time).

I have also checked the parking situation and in addition to the 50p per hour car park, the street parking is unrestricted after 6pm. Here's a Google map showing the restaurant in the centre, the car park to the top right and the on street parking spaces.



http://www.visitchesterfield.info/dms-d ... ue=6020014


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> john loves his curries :roll:


That's an understatement [smiley=deal2.gif]



peter-ss said:


> Ok Dani - I've provisionally booked the indian restaurant for six people at 6pm (to be confirmed closer to the time).
> 
> I have also checked the parking situation and in addition to the 50p per hour car park, the street parking is unrestricted after 6pm.


Excellent. Thanks Peter [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm looking forward to trying out your local curry place


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > On refection I think we may go with the Indian restaurant Peter? I believe most cruisers/bowlers like Indian food
> ...


Nah... She's using it as an excuse not to have an Indian on Friday ... grumble [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Dani

We've hoping to make this one, especially as its nearer to us that usual.

There little point in us coming up to the start point only to turn around and head back south again. So where will the route take you through Leek and at what time? Hartington at 1:30 as a fall-back.

Not sure if we'll be in the TT or the 330. The Z3 is up for sale so I'm resisting mileage creep on that one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great stuff Dave and Gill. Looking forward to seeing you both again 

We're not actually going into Leek so Hartington may be the best place to meet? We should be there no later that 1:30pm. Alex in her red TT will join us there as well.
We'll aim to park in the centre near the Devonshire Arms.

See you on Sunday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good stuff Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Two lanes for 8 people booked for 4:30pm; three games each. Should we decide we'd need more lanes it can be arranged as they are not very busy tomorrow afternoon 

Better start polishing my bowling shoes :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Will there also be eight of us for the meal?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yup. There will be  
[afaik]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ooking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lets hope the weather will be kind to us [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The table is now booked for eight people at 7pm.

We have decided that we'll do the entire cruise so will see you just before 12.30pm.

:smile:

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great decision Peter so you'll get to know two of my favourite roads in the Pennines 

See you at the Legh Arms


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I hope you all have a fantastic day and that the weather isn't too bad. I'm expecting to see at least one sheep photograph from Peter & Simon as they have been making quite a habit of it lately!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Jonathan (mosschops) could tell you that we had sheep, cows, horses and even ducks in the road in the past.

And thanks Karen. It doesn't look too bad here at the moment; I can even see some blue sky


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ooh. Time for a coffee and get ready  . Must bring something hot for Peter :twisted:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The car's washed and we're setting off now - see you in about an hour.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

See you soon


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all for an excellent day - Here's a few of my photos.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures Peter!

Thanks all for coming and help me make the day what it was: very enjoyable. And I'm glad the weather played its part too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a fun day that was! Excellent pictures Peter. Thanks for organising Dani and excellent suggestion of restaurant Peter and Simon. Great to see everyone


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Some fabulous pictures there, Peter.

It looks like you all had a great day and descent weather too, sorry we missed it. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> excellent suggestion of restaurant Peter and Simon.


+1

And I will be enjoying the rest of mine today


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Brilliant day thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the X s you put in Richard 8)


----------

